# Monthly budget



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi all,

I wanted to share my monthly breakdown of costs related to my malts. I've had them now for 6 months and am worried they are costing me an arm and a leg! Maybe you all can give me pointers on where I can save a few bucks? In this economy, I'm trying to save a penny anywhere I can - BUT definitely not at the expense of their health and happiness!

Dogwalking - 330
Food/treats - 50-60
Toys - 20-30
Pee pads - 40-50
Grooming - 100
Insurance - 40
Miscellaneous - 20-30

Total - 600

HELP!!! Is this normal?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I know when I first got Jax I spent a lot more than I do now.

I realized, he doesn't need new toys or treats all the time. I probably only spend about $30-$50 a month on treats and toys. Mostly treats, because the bag of his favorite that I buy is $25 and that lasts about a month.

I'm sure 2 is a little more expensive than 1, but that seems like a lot! I'm trying to figure out what the Miscellaneous category would be.... 

I think the best place to cut would be the treats and the toys... they really don't need that many toys!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

$600 A MONTH???? WOW!!!

I realized that Mia doesnt always need new toys! That is one place you can cut...Also, maybe not have the dogwalker go as much...I started doing my own grooming, saved myself $90 a month or every 2-3months that she was going!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Holy Cow! That is a ton more than I spend and Pebbles is one spoiled Malt  

$330 for dog walking?? If you're trying to save money I would think that this is the first thing to go-for 300 bucks I'll fly to California and walk them myself


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'd get rid of the dogwalker or at least cut the days they come down. Buy reusable pee pads, you can get a dozen for $92.00 and they'll last at about 200 washings. Stop buying toys except for special occasions, I'd keep the insurance, can you get them groomed every 6 weeks instead? I'd cut down on the treats too...maybe start giving them veggies or something that isn't as expensive. What is the miscellaneous? I think you could easily cut it down to 200 a month or less.


QUOTE (drclee @ Oct 29 2008, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660360


> Hi all,
> 
> I wanted to share my monthly breakdown of costs related to my malts. I've had them now for 6 months and am worried they are costing me an arm and a leg! Maybe you all can give me pointers on where I can save a few bucks? In this economy, I'm trying to save a penny anywhere I can - BUT definitely not at the expense of their health and happiness!
> 
> ...


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Pity you live too far south for me to help. I'd offer to walk them for free! My fluffs would love that.

I have 2 also and my breakdown is more like this...

Grooming - $25 ( I only get them groomed professionally about every 3 months and grooming where I take them is $38 each)
Food - $40 (or so)
Toys - $10 ( I don't buy them new toys all that often)
Clothes/bows/shampoo/etc - $80-$100 (heh I'm sure this will taper off when I feel i have enough clothes for these two. Then again....)
Vet - This one has been a little higher then average since they are both pups and have been getting shots, though Jazz is done now. I also will be doing the spay/neuter thing before too long. Once their main vet care is done though, not really sure what this will be. Hopefully, these two will be very healthy so I only have to take them in for booster shots and stuff, but I have reserves in case anything happens.

Would you be open to using reusable pee pads? I think I saw those mentioned before. That might save you a little.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Not to deny your pets the thrill of being walked.. but i'd save my money for the things that insurance doesn't cover...


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well now cupcake is mad because she doesnt have a 600 allowance... lol


I take her to get groomed every 2-3 months... by a professional.. i bathe her, blow dry, do the nails, and brush on my own...

i pay about 15 on food i buy the big bag

toys..... not all the time... only on special occasions and if they are on sale... and by sale i mean... 1.00 and below...

Treats, i bought so many treats for her party.... i still have tons left over....




i walk her myself... and when she is alone.... her and muffin burn energy killing eachother


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

600? Wow! That is a lot...lol

The monthly grocery budget for my husband and I is $200 per month! lol


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok my kids are really spoiled but I don't think I spend that much. 

I would cut down on the dog walker maybe less times per week
They don't need that many toys a month $10-$20 should be enough
What are you feeding them? You should spend $30 max on kibble or $40-$50 on raw 
Pee pads I have the rewashables and they have lasted forever initial investment I think was $40
Grooming cost me $40 a pup when I can afford it or they look way to shaggy

My vet bill is the most expensive and that's because Mia has tummy issues lately and likes to step on bees and things  but I don't take her monthly to the vet.


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow, I don't spend anything near that. I walk Biscuit twice a day, he only goes about half a mile each time and now that its cold out we walk around the yard in the morning and down the road in the afternoon when its warmer. Is there any way you can walk your dogs yourself? 

I take him to get his hair washed, cut and nails trimmed, etc once a month, it costs me $25 plus a $5 tip. I do bathe him myself between trips to the groomer if he gets into something or just needs a bath and I comb him just about every other day.

I haven't bought him much food since I got him, in fact I was thinking tonight when I fed him he sure doesn't go through food as quickly as my larger dogs used to. I buy 7 lb bags and mix in a little bit of chopped up chicken with it. 

He's been neutered and he's had all his shots but has a heartworm pill once a month and once a month I treat him with Frontline for fleas and ticks so that's an ongoing expense.

Toys: I do buy him toys, probably too many but I'm a pushover for a toy I think he'll like. but he also loves a plastic jar that I put in some bits of dry dog food so the little jar rattles. He can't get the lid off (wouldn't matter if he did) and he loves pushing that little plastic jar all over the house. He also has a tennis ball that I tied up into a hanky, he picks it up and throws it all over the place and will bring it to me to throw for him. He also has a Cool Whip container that he just go nuts flipping it over upside down and then trying to get it back upright. I decided he has more fun with those homemade things than some of the expensive toys so have slowed down on toys. 

I weaned him off pee pads and crocheted some bells onto a cord and tied it to the door. Last time it was raining, I put a pee pad down for him and he tore it up playing with it then rang the bell to go out so he house broken completely. That mght be a bad thing when we travel but I don't care for pee pads.

I don't have insurance for him and don't foresee buying any. I've had dogs of all sorts for 40 years of married life and have never needed doggie insurance. Biscuit is probably the first dog that really doesn't get out as much as the other dogs have so I can't see why he would need insurance.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi all,

Ok, let me offer some clarification so you all don't think I'm a nut!  The dogwalker comes Mon-Fri for $15/day. I've checked everywhere, and that's the cheapest (by far) that I can get! I live in a not-so-good area in Long Beach, so by the time I get home, it's too late to take them out myself - and it's not so safe. Jack is around 13 lbs and Jill is around 9 lbs, so I thought it was important to get them walked every day. And Jack still has a TON of energy even after the walks, so I'd hate to see how he is without them!

As for the miscellaneous, that's like grooming supplies, medicine, a stroller, car seats, vet bills, etc. - things that just come up.

I bath and groom them once a week on my own, so I will try and get them done professionally every 6-8 weeks. 

Toys - Ok I can back off on the toys, but I'm a sucker when I see something cute at PetSmart, Petco, Target, Ralphs - nearly anywhere! It's an addiction...

Dog food - they are getting Innova EVO, which I can get for $20 for 6.6 lbs. They will go through that in about a month. It's really the treats that are pricey. I easily spend $30-50 a month on just treats. But I do give them fresh fruit every day as well.

Pee pads - ugh, I hate them. But we live in a condo on the 3rd floor and really have no other option. Between the two of them, we go through at least 5-7 per day!

Insurance - I'm afraid the day I cancel, something's gonna happen and I'll regret it!!!

So even if I cut down on treats, toys, and grooming, I'm easily spending $500/month.

Ok - that's my justification. I definitely shop around online to look for the cheapest prices, but this is still what I've come up with - some months it's way more!!! I guess that's why I have a 2nd job! 

I will continue to check in for suggestions.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The dogwalking is just a necessity...can't do much about that unless you can cut down to 1 visit/day if they're at more than that. 

I break treats into small pieces so they last a long time. Your dog only needs a small taste. 

I buy pee pads at Sam's club. It is $25 for a box of 120 24 x 36 pads. The washable are another good suggestion. Taking them outside when you are home to reduce the number of pads they use is also an option. 

I agree with others about them not needing new toys. Try putting some toys aside and rotating them. They will see new to them! I also only buy toys that are $1.99 or less (I try to wait until I have a petedge order and buy a bunch of clearance toys and put them up and take out one every once in a while). 


QUOTE (drclee @ Oct 29 2008, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660360


> Dogwalking - 330
> Food/treats - 50-60
> Toys - 20-30
> Pee pads - 40-50
> ...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Buy a bigger bag of Evo and freeze part of it.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (drclee @ Oct 29 2008, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660360


> Hi all,
> 
> I wanted to share my monthly breakdown of costs related to my malts. I've had them now for 6 months and am worried they are costing me an arm and a leg! Maybe you all can give me pointers on where I can save a few bucks? In this economy, I'm trying to save a penny anywhere I can - BUT definitely not at the expense of their health and happiness!
> 
> ...


I average 100, 13.2 oz cans, of dog food, per month. Along with a 17-pound bag of dry food. This costs $220.

I have them groomed, every 6-weeks, at $50 bucks a whack. I own five, so with fosters, that
could certainly add up.

I would never buy them toys, every month, not an option, nor do they need $30 worth of toys, every month.

As far as pee pads, wow, that's alot of money, each month for two dogs. Check into washables. 

I do work full time, and find time to walk my five, and fosters. Since yours are "pad trained", as mine are, then the walks
can be at your convenience. You could certainly save a gang of money, if you walk them yourself.

Treats are, usually, steamed carrots.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Yea, I would cut the dogwalking out, cut back on toys, and maybe the insurance. I find those plans when needed are like any other cheap insurance plan "a rip off." If your malt is getting good bill of health and is young get rid of it, and look into later when they get older, or when your finances get better. I keep an emergency credit card set aside just for this reason.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Regarding pee pads, check eBay. I buy 200 for around $20. Personally, I think the walks are important, especially given your situation about walking at night. I think treats could be cut down, and I, too, cut my treats up. One half dollar sized treat is good for 3 or 4 times. And I only give treats once a day. But, your idea of fruits is a good idea (as long as it's not more expensive than the treats!).


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Oct 29 2008, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660448


> I do work full time, and find time to walk my five, and fosters. Since yours are "pad trained", as mine are, then the walks
> can be at your convenience. You could certainly save a gang of money, if you walk them yourself.[/B]


I agree with Deb, my fluff is pad trained too (simply for the fact that hubby and I have weird hours where we're not home at consistent times). Walk your two babies at your convenience. You'll save yourself the $300+ month just for a professional dog walker alone. 

As far as some of my supplies, i.e. pet toys & pee pads, I buy through petedge.com. They have everything there at wholesale cost, allowing me to spend less for Dini. (I bought one of her tug ropes there for about $2, and found it in my local pet supply store for $8)


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Like JMM, I use the underpads from Sams. A box of 120 cost about $28. They are large - 23 x 36 and I have three out at a time and usually cut them in half. Just don't shake them out to unfold after you cut them or fluff will be everywhere.

Since Sophie needs to lose weight I've cut down on store bought treats except I keep them on hand for after meds if I need them - special occasion. I give them pieces of hearts of romaine lettuce which they love and would choose over any treat. They also get green beans and sometimes pieces of the tops of frozen broccoli. They also love watermelon. I keep the lettuce and the watermelon cut up in the fridge ready to go for myself - Sophies not the only fattie. They also love cheerios. I get the frozen green beans in a huge bag at Sam's for less than $5.00. I also get the frozen mix of broccoli, carrots and cauliflower at Sams for the same price. They love the little sliced carrots after I steam them in the microwave. 

As far as toys, I agree with the others - rotate them - they'll think they got something new everytime. And, mine love what we call sock balls. Take some old socks or pantyhouse and stuff them in an old sock and tie it off so there's a ball end and a cuff end - mine love them. Sometimes I get plush toys at the dollar store or Big Lots.

I had been taking mine to the groomer every week, but with the economy I've decided to start grooming them myself - much to the horror of Annie whom I accidentally gave a buzz cut to her leg. So, I made one last trip to the groomer this week to start them off short to hopefully make it easier for me to keep up with their groomer. This is the one that's going to be hardest on me - but I was buying all kinds of grooming supplies anyway so might as well start putting them to use.

Things have gotten tight around here and I was concerned that I wouldn't have the cash in case of a medical emergency for them so cutting back has become a necessity to put money aside and I'm glad I did. With Annie's recent vaccination reaction and overnight trip to the hospital her bill was $174 and that was only because the vet did not charge me for the overnight stay - he just charged for the emergency visit which itself was $112. I hate to think what the hospitalization charge would have been. And, I would have hated it even more if I couldn't have afforded to run her over them without hesitation.

PS: Please excuse all of the typos.
Linda


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

QUOTE (drclee @ Oct 29 2008, 01:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660360


> Dogwalking - 330
> Food/treats - 50-60
> Toys - 20-30
> Pee pads - 40-50
> ...


my list

Dogwalking - $0
Food/treats - $220 - $250
Toys - $0
Pee pads - $5 / month 
Grooming - $0
Insurance - $0
Miscellaneous ( supplements & stuff ) $35 / month
Vet - $ 85 / month ( on average )

total= $375 /month ( no wonder I'm broke  )

you can buy 200 pads from ebay for $34 , I only change them once a day since he doesn't go all day and we go for a walk at night. he only goes on it in the morning. 

I do the grooming, and he already has lots of toys. I spent about $1000 or more this year on vets so that is the avarage. ( watch out for those bee's )


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE


> He also has a tennis ball that I tied up into a hanky, he picks it up and throws it all over the place and will bring it to me to throw for him.[/B]


I'd have never thought of that! Jazz would go nuts for something like that! *runs out to buy a tennis ball and hanky* He absolutely loves to throw things around. I'm all excited, he'll have a blast with that!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok this gave me cause to stop and think what it is for my two squirts.I use Chicken soup for dog lovers (dry) .. which is $9.95 for 6 pound bag and that lasts almost a month and mix with canned @ 1/2 can for both per day( 16 total cans for Wellness and prescription WD for Quincy ) . I give TINY pieces of freeze dried liver treats at abt $5- a canister and I use the Eukanuba diet cookies from the vet at $7 but break them to tiny pieces so box last well to 2 months and I get the Buddy Biscuits @ $6 and break them up and they easily last over 2 months. Otherwise they get pieces of green beans here and there. ( I don't give a lot of treats) .
Quincy is the only one who uses pee pads.
I figure abt $1500 per year for vet ( blood panels, shots, titers, anal glands/evy 3 mos etc) so I budget $125 a month to go toward that 'vet-care') 



Dogwalking - $0- I can walk them so this is a BIG savings)
Food- Abt $45 
Treats - $15-at most
Toys - $5- IF that 
Pee pads - $30
Grooming - $0 ( I 'chop' them myself LOL ) 
Insurance - $0 ( I do have one CD put aside to be used for any major vet bills for them).
$125- budget for yearly vet care for both ( "pay" this just like a bill to the savings) 
$30 - Preventives ( heartgard etc)
$20-Misc... ( like a good buy on a sweater/ grooming supply etc) 

TOTAL: $270

Total -


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (drclee @ Oct 29 2008, 02:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660360


> Hi all,
> 
> I wanted to share my monthly breakdown of costs related to my malts. I've had them now for 6 months and am worried they are costing me an arm and a leg! Maybe you all can give me pointers on where I can save a few bucks? In this economy, I'm trying to save a penny anywhere I can - BUT definitely not at the expense of their health and happiness!
> 
> ...


We have never spent that much and with our dogs and rescues, we have had 8 and 9 dogs at a time.

I don't know your situation but the $330 a month for dog walking is something I would look at. I'm guessing you are doing this because you all work and feel guilty about leaving them alone during the day. I would recommend that you walk them, before work would be great, and if it is a decent walk, they will be tired and sleep most of the time that you are at work.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

As far as walks.. yes exercise is important. However in the winter or periods of rain in the Spring I don't get my squirts out for walks.. sometimes several days in a rwo. BUT during those times, I do spend extra time having them play fetch by throwing ball/toys down the hall and they go back and forth getting their needed exercise that way. Sometimes they actually get a better 'work-out' than the strolls we take outside.
Just a thought.... if you can't get the walk in every day.


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

I feel so cheap compared to you guys!! 
Puck gets lots of treats and he's well fed but I don't spoil him as much as I used to because I too realized he doesn't need ALL of that. 
He gets a smaller bag of dog food that's about 15 bucks and that lasts about a month, sometimes less but he's really not big on eating much, just randomly eats a little bit throughout the day, everyday. Puck plays with his bones more than toys, he throws his toys up in the air and goes to fetch them for himself... He's so independent, my little teenager :wub: !!! 

I walk him myself.. I groom him myself...


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

QUOTE (drclee @ Oct 29 2008, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660360


> Dogwalking - 330
> Food/treats - 50-60
> Toys - 20-30
> Pee pads - 40-50
> ...



Rugby's Budget....

Dog Walking- $0
Food/treets' $14.00 (6 lb bag of EVO should last at least 2 months and don't really use treats. Bought some and have used....2 in almost a month)
Toys- $20 ( I also am a sucker for those cute toys!)
Pee Pads- $0
Grooming- $0
Insurance- $0
Miscellaneous- I guess 20-30 too

He is a low maintenence guy. 

ETA:I think I am spending more than this right now, just because he needing things like leashes, bowls, but I wouldn't consider it a per month thing since I won't have to buy those things more than once.


----------



## rozporter (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll eventually move from a house to a condo and dread the thought of taking the dog out but I see no other choice, he won't go on a pee pad any longer. As far as walking, does your condo have a rec room you could go to and throw a ball or something to give the dogs more play time? Biscuit wears himself out running back and forth after a ball. The condo I'm moving to has a special part of the yard set aside for dogs, I'm going to suggest we make a doggie park with fence when I get there. I don't work though so thankfully for me any time of day is fine, I'm hoping others will like the idea so we can all let our dogs play together.


----------



## lindsay (May 18, 2008)

QUOTE (rozporter @ Oct 30 2008, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660888


> I'll eventually move from a house to a condo and dread the thought of taking the dog out but I see no other choice, he won't go on a pee pad any longer. As far as walking, does your condo have a rec room you could go to and throw a ball or something to give the dogs more play time? Biscuit wears himself out running back and forth after a ball. The condo I'm moving to has a special part of the yard set aside for dogs, I'm going to suggest we make a doggie park with fence when I get there. I don't work though so thankfully for me any time of day is fine, I'm hoping others will like the idea so we can all let our dogs play together.[/B]




Apparently condos are different in Tennessee but is a condo where you are considered just a small home? If so could you build a fence? My grandma has a condo (which is like a small home in a community of small homes that look alike) and she's built a small area that is fenced in..


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok, did I miss the wardrobe in the budget somewhere???? lol


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Oct 31 2008, 07:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661393


> Ok, did I miss the wardrobe in the budget somewhere???? lol[/B]


Oops! That blows it for most of us addicts!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't spend that much, here's my breakdown.

Dogwalking - $0
Food/treats - $20
Toys - $0
Pee pads - $5/month (a 30 lb case lasts me around 6 months, each case holds around 250 pads)
Grooming - $40 (every 6 weeks)
Insurance - $0
Miscellaneous (supplements & stuff ) $10 / month
Vet - $300 for the YEAR

A small bag of natural balance kibble lasts me about 2 months. I break her treats in half and I also make my own dehydrated sweet potatoe wrapped with chicken as a treat for her. In her kibble I put about a tablespoon of cut up boiled chicken or browned ground beef. (i make little baggies just for her and freeze them, then quickly defrost in the microwave each night).

Bianca only gets toys on special occasions. If she puts tears in any of them, i quickly sew them up. Every 4 months or so I make a trip to the petedge clearance room where I can get the plush toys for around $1 each, I've even gotten some for 50 cents in that room. She also gets clothing on special occasions such as birthdays and christmas. 

I think you're spending way too much.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I had been avoiding this thread ... too scared to add it all up .... but here goes .... My total is for TWO pups

Dog walking - $280
Food/treats - $110 ($20 Kibble, $50 fresh that is home cooked, treats $40)
Toys - $5 (if that)
Pee pads - $0
Grooming - $80 
Insurance - $0
Miscellaneous $47 (flea/tick & heart worm meds)
Vet - $89.55 (I added up what I have spent this year, *NOT including the $550+ dentals due next month*, then divided by 11 months - this also includes Harley's allergy meds.)

Total - *$611.55* .... see, this is why I avoided this topic .... :brownbag: 

I know the Dog Walking could be dropped - and when I stop working crazy hours, it will be. 

Food - well, thats pretty much static, the treat total is pretty high, but they only get 1 treat each after dinner, its a chewie chicken thing, and its all natural, the pack of 6 treats cost $4 so only lasts 3 days with the 2 of them.

The only other thing I could drop would be the grooming if I ever grew a spine to get my clippers out of the shiny new box! LOL

Potential savings - 

Dog Walking - $280
Grooming - $80

Total - $360

So my potential spend could be down to $251.55 - WOW!

Scary, but a worthwhile exercise!


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

I've been reading this thread and the one item I find the most interesting is the cost for dog walking. I know those who pay for it state they work a lot or crazy hours. When I was working full time, I got up 30 minutes earlier so I would have time to take Scarlett for a morning walk. I also took her for short walks once I got home and after dinner. Not only is it good for her, it's good for me. 

I thought the morning walk was the most important so she would be tired when I left for work. I was afraid a morning walk would make me too tired at the beginning of the day but the opposite thing happened. It's also a wonderful activity for us to do together. 

I went crazy with toys in the beginning. I found she only played with the ones on the top of the basket. So, I rotate the toys and she acts like they ones she hasn't seen for a while as brand new. I haven't bought anything new for months and Scarlett is perfectly happy. 

The vet and grooming bills are not something I can really change. I had to cut back when I retired and so far, so good.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (drclee @ Oct 29 2008, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660360


> Dogwalking - 330
> Food/treats - 50-60
> Toys - 20-30
> Pee pads - 40-50
> ...


This was interesting and made me sit down and really think about it. Alot of things I have are like one-time purchases so I'm not including them, like crates, stroller, xpen, food bowls, etc.

Walking - 0

Food&treats - 98 / (food 70, Treats - 28 - that's why Archie's getting fat!!) :w00t: 

Toys - 6 (we have tons of toys, I may replace one every once in a while)

pee pads - 48 (I'm figuring 2 bags of 60 for upstairs and 2 bags for downstairs per month from walmart)

grooming - $135 - (for 3 dogs) this is a big expense - but I love when they're professionally groomed

insurance - 0 

vet - average $70 (flea and heartworm meds)

Misc - (clothing) - sometimes 50 - 100 :brownbag: whoops.



monthly average total - Tops - $457 (unless someone gets sick) - but I have generally healthy pups.

Thanks for making me take the time to think about this.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I love this thread. So interesting!

Dogwalking - 0
Food- 15
Toys - 10
Treats- 5
Pee pads - 25
Grooming - 10
Insurance - 0
Wardrobe: 40

Total - 105

So, I spend about 100 bucks a month, more or less. I have bought clippers and stuff so I will be doing the majority of their grooming at home. They are on Wellness right now, I used to buy the small bag, but now that we have two, i will probably go bigger. Treats-- they have a lot already that we need to use up. I just don't give them a ton of treats every day. 
They have SO many toys already, I am not buying any more until they "use some of them up" lol. Pee pads, we have been using the sams pads at 25 or so a month, we also are using scented ones for the puppy right now, so I made a generalization about how much this is costing atm. We don't do insurance, as we decided it's mostly a rip-off. We have savings that we can dip into if necessary, or credit cards. There aren't really any dogwalking services around here. The babies' wardrobe is by far the most expensive thing, we buy on average one thing per week, depending on the prices!! It might even be higher than what i listed... 

I haven't included vet stuff, because that isn't really a monthly expense, but if I had to I would guess it's around 15-20 per month, unless they get sick.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

$600--wow, I don't spend nearly that much on my skin kids per month! LOL!

Here's me:

Dogwalking - $0- I can walk them so this is a BIG savings
Food- Abt $20 
Treats - $15-at most
Toys - $5- IF that 
Pee pads - $0
Grooming - $0 (I get him cut down at the groomer in the summer)
Insurance - $0 
Vet I'd say $100 per year for routine check-up/shots so maybe $10 month?
Preventatives - maybe $200 year so $20 month?

So that's about $70 per month if you break it all down.

Knock wood he hasn't had any health issues.

I also rotate toys. He only needs a few at a time to play with.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't spend anywhere near that much either. I'd guess maybe $100-$125 a mth at the most, since I now do the grooming myself. But they each have a $3,000 savings acct.& just recently a fenced in play-yard to romp in.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

So I'm just getting together with a friend on a Petedge order...I'm getting about 10 toys for $17. I put them up in the closet and throw a new one out every once in a while. Very cost effective. 


Dogwalking - 0 (when we use the petsitter I pay her about $20-25 or so per day). 
Food/treats - Soda $13 for 2 months, Peeps $23 for 2 months = $18/month
Toys - $5/month or so it would even out for the year
Pee pads - $25 every 4 or so months = $6.25/month
Grooming - 0 for professional grooming. Doing it at home you do have to buy replacement brushes/blades/shampoo/conditioner. I would guestimate $150 for the year = $12.50/month. The initial cost to do it at home is a chunk, but after that it is quite inexpensive. 
Ins - 0
Vet - about $250/month. One med is $60 every 40 days alone. Add in routine preventatives (interceptor/frontline) and then somebody eternally needs to go in for something. 

Total - around $300/month


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I walk my own dogs. Just once a day for a little walk. The toy box is really full so they can't get anymore toys and grooming i do myself every week but once every two moths i send them to a professional. I guess if i live in the US where you get so many cute things for fluffs i would spend a lot more. LOL


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

HHMMM, sort of scared to break costs down on Zippy.
Zippy walker: works for food (the golden lol)

Grooming: mommy/Zippy time, but have spent a fortune on grooming products trying to find the "wow" bathing/conditioning/tools, etc.

Treats: about 12.00/ month

Food: less than 30.00 / month

Toys: I rotate, BUT I also have a lot left over from before I got zippy. No matter how many I buy, she pulls out her favorite every night...it is old and floppy. One day soon, a memorial will be held for it.

Insurance: 0, but considering it. Right now, looking at 1100 for repair of knee. Betting they have a pre-exisiting condition clause though.

Wardrobe: exercising my right to remain silent.

Vet costs: up to this point, routine prevention.

Spoiling Miss Do Da rotten: PRICELESS


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah, the insurance is a total rip-off. I seriously looked into it...but not only do they have pre-existing condition clauses, most (if not all) also have a breed specific illness clause. That means that if your breed generally tends to have specific illnesses, they won't cover it! So, for Malts: No patella, no liver shunt, no collapsing trachea coverage...etc etc. What's the point??!! Well, I will tell you. It's for serious accidental issues: a dog attack, or maybe being hit by a car, or maybe a cold, or vaccination reaction... stuff like that, which aren't quite as common anyway.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok, so after everyone's comments, here's my plan of attack:

1. I cancelled my insurance - It really doesn't cover much of anything, so I'll just put that $ aside each month.
2. I'm bringing my treadmill over to our LB condo - Jack and Jill will exercise on it each night when I get home. However, I'm still concerned about leaving them home alone from 7am to 6pm, so I think I may have to keep the dogwalker - *any suggestions on this?*
3. I will vow to stop buying toys and treats for...6 months. I think that's realistic and do-able. I still have a 2-3 month supply of treats anyway.
4. I will only take them to the groomer every 2 months.

So my new monthly budget will be:

Dogwalking - 330
Food - 20
Grooming - 50 (b/c it's 100 every 2 months)
Pee pads - 40
Total - 440 
Savings - 160

What do you think?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Where do you get reuseable pee pads from?


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

I think i spend the most on food I have two malts my mom has 3 min pins so a 40pound bag last a little over a month
food-35.00
walking 0.00
grooming 60.00 (for both) every 2 months
toys 5.00- 10.00
Clothes 25.00-50.00
vet ? just depends
Pee pads 15.00 / a month but i just bought the reusable ones for 15.99 plus shipping
Miscellanious (bows treats ect) 20.00-25.00 they have to match lol
I spent alot this month because of Secert santa . Hey Christmas only comes once a year


QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 4 2008, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663884


> Where do you get reuseable pee pads from?[/B]


----------



## Malteze (Mar 31, 2005)

QUOTE (drclee @ Oct 29 2008, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660438


> Hi all,
> 
> Ok, let me offer some clarification so you all don't think I'm a nut!  The dogwalker comes Mon-Fri for $15/day. I've checked everywhere, and that's the cheapest (by far) that I can get! I live in a not-so-good area in Long Beach, so by the time I get home, it's too late to take them out myself - and it's not so safe. Jack is around 13 lbs and Jill is around 9 lbs, so I thought it was important to get them walked every day. And Jack still has a TON of energy even after the walks, so I'd hate to see how he is without them!
> 
> ...


You might get them a treadmill and then when you get home at night you can teach them to use it.

Maltz


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

I got them from a lady in canada who has an ebay shop. She does the pads to match you decor. 3 large washable / reuseable pads for 15.99 plus shipping the pads are soposed to last 300 plus washings just waitng for them to come in now!!! 

QUOTE (heather_rochelle @ Nov 6 2008, 09:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665095


> I think i spend the most on food I have two malts my mom has 3 min pins so a 40pound bag last a little over a month
> food-35.00
> walking 0.00
> grooming 60.00 (for both) every 2 months
> ...





> Where do you get reuseable pee pads from?[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup is packing her things and moving in with boo and hannah. she wants a savings account, too 

things for a buttercup:
food-$10/mo or longer. she only gets 1/3 cup per day and we get a 6lb bag.
walking 0.00
grooming $35/every 2 months
toys $0.... she has plenty, and i dont think i've bought one for her in over three years. besides, there are only 3-5 out of her 1 bazillion that she loves loves loves, so why bother with new ones? (you betcha we have backups, just in case! Cadaver Piggy is almost out of recyclable parts, and Cadaver Giraffe still has some legs and an ear left)
Clothes ... she has plenty and doesnt mind wearing the same thing 2 days in a row, if she has to LOL. i can make what she needs, if there is anything she doesnt already HAVE... besides, other than to lay on the sofa and watch tv with me... where does she need to go and get all dolled up for? LOL
vet ? just depends
Pee pads $20/mo, usually with a coupon from Target 
Treats...$20/every 2-3 months. she always has a jar of peanut butter on hand and a box of yogurt cheerios, as well as a can of gerber veggie puffs. so she's good. a couple of cheerios make her so happy, LOL.

the buttercup is one of the happiest little pups i've ever known. she says she wouldn't change anything. maybe a bigger jar of peanut butter, but that's it


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Malteze @ Nov 9 2008, 11:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667210


> QUOTE (drclee @ Oct 29 2008, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660438





> Hi all,
> 
> Ok, let me offer some clarification so you all don't think I'm a nut!  The dogwalker comes Mon-Fri for $15/day. I've checked everywhere, and that's the cheapest (by far) that I can get! I live in a not-so-good area in Long Beach, so by the time I get home, it's too late to take them out myself - and it's not so safe. Jack is around 13 lbs and Jill is around 9 lbs, so I thought it was important to get them walked every day. And Jack still has a TON of energy even after the walks, so I'd hate to see how he is without them!
> 
> ...


You might get them a treadmill and then when you get home at night you can teach them to use it.

Maltz
[/B][/QUOTE]

Update:
I cancelled my insurance (knock on wood).
I cancelled my dogwalker (I was having other issues with her anyway).
I brought over my treadmill and am doing my best to get them on it daily - sometimes they totally freak out.
I stopped buying toys and treats.

So here's my new budget:
Food - $25
Pee pads - $25
Grooming - $50 ($100 every two months)
Total - $100!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## puppymeister7 (Nov 1, 2008)

Choo-Choo has a plastic tray (from Petsmart) that holds her pee pads and stops overflow. One day replaced the pee pads with newspapers in the tray and she didn't miss a beat. The newspapers work great and now I don't have to buy pee pads every month.


----------

